# Maytag Dishwasher Leaking at Air Inlet



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

I have a Maytag dishwasher, model number DWU8460AAX, that leaks like crazy from the air inlet in the drain pan. The leak only occurs during the actual wash or rinse cycle, not during any other time. 

This website shows the blower assembly:

http://www.appliancepartspros.com/partsearch/model.aspx?model_id=29143

Water is getting up under the cap (1), through the screen (2), and then spills outside of the blower casing (3). As far as I can see water was not meant to get in this area. 

Water does stand in the bottom of the dishwasher during the cycle, but the pump drains it dry at the end of the cycle. I'm not sure if this is supposed to happen or not. The water does come up close to the bottom of the cap, and I think the spray from the spray arm is pushing water over the edge.

Any ideas as to what might be going wrong?

Thanks!


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

check the door vent, I'll bet it is plugged


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

I don't think so. The door vent is toward the top of the door, and it appears to be clear. Steam issues out of it during the drying.

Another thing that I notice is that the cycle will start, run for a few seconds, stop, then start again. It seems to start and stop randomly. Maybe a bad float switch?


----------



## Thunder Chicken (May 22, 2011)

*Leaking Maytag Dishwasher from Bottom of Door*

I swapped out the float switch, which seems to be an improvement. The unit is still leaking, but I was wrong about the location. Water seems to be getting up under the interior door panel on the right side (close to the cable run to the door) and is leaking out from the bottom of the door. This door panel slides over the inner lip of the tub when closed, but there is about a 1/4 gap between the door panel and the tub. So far as I can see nothing seems broken or misaligned, but it leaks all the same. 

The only other remote possibility is that is coming from the soap dispenser latch grommet, but it is a fairly big leak. I ordered a latch & grommet kit, but after that I am out of ideas.

UPDATE: Well, I'll be darned. All that water DID come through the worn-out latch grommet. I pulled the inner door panel off and, sure enough, there was a stream of scale from the latch. $5 for a latch and grommet kit (#W10131752) and about 10 minutes of work to swap it out. Case closed!


----------

